

Cluster2 on nodejs - RSkuja
http://ql-io.github.com/cluster2/

======
RSkuja
Your thoughts on this? Would you rather use native cluster or this one?
(native: <http://nodejs.org/docs/v0.6.0/api/cluster.html> )

Back in time when node didn't have clustering built in then the cluster (1)
was great but do we need one now?

------
noder
After finding that the learnboost cluster version doesn't work with the latest
node release, I've switched to cluster2. It's pretty easy to get going. I
thought about building something with the native cluster but didn't have the
time.

